# Guter managed vserver



## danielmueller (18. Juni 2004)

Ich suche einen guten managed Vserver ich benötige eigentlich nicht viel Webspace ca 2 Gigabyte langen locker wenns mehr ist, ist natürlich auch nict schlimm . Dann brauch ich noch ca 15 Gigabyte Traffic. Der Anbieter sollte nicht gerade dafür bekannt sein, dass er dauernd Serverausfälle etc hat. Ich habe noch keine Ahnung mit dem Umgang von Webservern merke aber das ich langsam an meine Grenzen stoße ich möchte zb Image Magic installier aber mein jetiger Provider will das nicht tun, eben weil ich micht noch nicht so auskenne möchte ich einen managed vserver.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (18. Juni 2004)

Hallo daniel,

wir bieten Managed Dienstleistungen an. Schreib' am besten eben eine eMail an info@busoft.de mit dem von dir gewünschten Managed Umfang, so dass wir weitere Details per eMail oder besser telefonisch besprechen könnten.


----------



## danielmueller (19. Juni 2004)

Ich hab mal eine Mail an die von dir genannte E-Mail Adresse geschickt. Warum gibt es denn auf eurer Homepage keine Angebote dazu?
Edit: Ich habs mir inzwischen nochmal überlegt ich will unbedingt lernen wie man mit einem Server richtig umgeht habt ihr auch normal vserver im Angebot? Wie hoch ist eigentlich der Preisunterschied zischen einem gemanageten Vserver und einem normalen?


----------



## Ben Ben (19. Juni 2004)

wenn du *nur* lernen willst, stell dir irgendiene Kiste zu Hause hin, klatsch Linux drauf und dann hast du das gleiche für LowCost.


----------



## danielmueller (20. Juni 2004)

So ich habe mich jetzt mal ein wenig umgesehn und bin denke ich fündig geworden. http://www.nodeeps.de/vserver/vserver2/vserver.php Hat das Angebot jemand seid ihr soweit zufrieden es laufen jeweils 20 vServer auf dem echten Server mit 2,8 dual P4 CPU und 512 mb ram. Ich denke das ist doch noch akzeptabel.


----------

